# Oster-Street-Session 07???



## Saci (27. Februar 2007)

hey, wollt ma fragn, wie das allgemeine interesse an einer oster-street-session in diesem jahr ist??? Nur keine angst - sie wird nicht unter meiner leitung laufn  

- also schießt los: wer is dabei- wer übernimmt die Führung???  


ANMERKUNG: die session is natürlich inner landeshauptstadt: KARLSRUHE!!!!!!!


----------



## primaschaefer (27. Februar 2007)

remchingen ist dabei...
machen ma ohne richtige führung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Februar 2007)

Was ist die Oster-Street-Session?


----------



## Saci (28. Februar 2007)

wie?? also ne oster-street-session is sowas, wo sich gaaaanz, meist auf 24" bereiften fahhrädern in einer großen gruppe so die stadt und skateparks von KA unsicher machn und durch die gegend hüppen....  - sind aber au BMXer und der ein oder andre fullyfahrer dabei... egal.. hapusache fund und so.... und gute fotografen sind au immer willkommen, erklärung genug??


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Februar 2007)

Hört sich ja mal nach ner Menge Spaß an. Und das wollt ihr in KA abziehen? Net schlecht. Da ist dort endlich mal was los.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Februar 2007)

Saci schrieb:


> wie?? also ne oster-street-session is sowas, wo sich gaaaanz, meist auf 24" bereiften fahhrädern in einer großen gruppe so die stadt und skateparks von KA unsicher machn und durch die gegend hüppen....  - sind aber au BMXer und der ein oder andre fullyfahrer dabei... egal.. hapusache fund und so.... und gute fotografen sind au immer willkommen, erklärung genug??



Na geil könnte lustig werden  coole Sache


----------



## Saci (28. Februar 2007)

haja, letztes jahr war au scho eine - Ostersonntach- oder montach... wird dieses jahr wohl au wieder da steign.... gibt noch den alten threat.. da sind au links mit bildern drinne, viel spaß beim suchn


----------



## kermit* (1. März 2007)

Für Such-faule (was es hier ja geben soll  ):

hier der thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207053

hier Fotos/

bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei.


----------



## crossie (1. März 2007)

hier äh

wann ist denn ostern? is das n wochenende? oder is da gesetzlich frei?

ich hab doch keine ahnung von garnix.

da ich aber eh nur noch grob ne stunde weg wohne, bin ich wohl am start. wenn sich das einrichten lässt und ich nicht arbeiten muss.

von mir aus übernehm ich auch gern das diktatorische, also die führung, allerdings nicht ohne vorher nen plan mit locations zu haben (evtl vorschläge, am besten von nem local oder so... da ich ja nicht mehr sooo oft in KA bin... )

cheers
crossie


----------



## Saci (2. März 2007)

des is fein... da es sich beim datum wohl um ostersonntag oder ostermontag handeln wird, musst wohl nich schaffn


----------



## shield (5. März 2007)

Saci schrieb:


> und gute fotografen sind au immer willkommen...



darf ich da auch fotos machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (5. März 2007)

hmm..... ich hba GUTE gesagt!!!!!!!!!!!! 





... also NUR du  - machst soooo geile bilder... schick mir die ma vom sonntach


----------



## shield (7. März 2007)

naja ok, wenn du das sagst dass ich bilder machen soll...

geh einfach auf meinen blog für die bilder, gibts auch noch andren quatsch zu sehn

http://natur-schutz-gebiet.blogspot.com/


----------



## primaschaefer (7. März 2007)

shield is aufjedenfall der foto man...


----------



## Saci (7. März 2007)

aber sicher.... glaub da kann crossie die cam daheim lassn


----------



## shield (8. März 2007)

naja....also mal kurz meine meinung:

ich bin für montags sonst könnte es dieses jahr wieder sein, dass ich nich mitkann. was evtl sowieso wieder sein wird. *trauer*


----------



## IEAtDirt (11. März 2007)

ich wär auch für montags.  Wielang isses denn noch bis ostern???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (13. März 2007)

also, es steht fest - MONTAG 9.04. - Uhrzeit??? -joar so wie immer zwischn halb 12 und 12, oder??

- macht halt ma en bisschen mundpropaganda!


----------



## primaschaefer (13. März 2007)

was wenn wir 12 sage wird es 14uhr 
sage ma halb11 bis elf...


----------



## shield (14. März 2007)

ne wir sagen ganz klar ne uhrzeit nich so "von bla bis bla"


*10 UHR bis 10 UHR DREISSIG eintreffen - um 11 UHR is Abfahrt!*


----------



## foxpatrick85 (14. März 2007)

Also wenns am Ostermontag ist bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Saci (15. März 2007)

ok, wenn Du da zeit hasst - machn as montag  *gg* 

nene Shield hatt ein machtwort gesprochen, welches ich sehr begrüße - jetzt nur noch so viele leut wie möglich mobilisiern!!


----------



## IEAtDirt (18. März 2007)

Treffpunkt HBF??? 
Letztes Wort zur Uhrzeit?


----------



## Saci (19. März 2007)

JO, *treffpunkt HBF* - so beim bzw. vorm Mägges... *uhrzeit: So dass ma um 11 Startn können*... also bis denne.. und ruhig noch gaanz viele leut mitbringen


----------



## kolben (20. März 2007)

Das is ja geil,

Hmm ob ich da mit meinem Spec Enduro mitsollte?
WO in KA wollt ihr euch treffen? Dürfen auch Greenhorns mit die eigentlich nix können? *gG*


----------



## Saci (20. März 2007)

sers.. steht doch alles da kinners - einfach lesen *gg* - mitm enduro?? KP.... probiern kasstes ja mal....


----------



## Saci (25. März 2007)

HALLOOOOO??? was issn loooos.. letztes jahr warns knapp 40 leut- solln ma dieses jahr zu 8. fahrn????

- schrecklich-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (26. März 2007)

also wir sollten sagen um 10.30 dort, nich so wie dus gesagt hast "dass wir um 11 los können" weil dann kommen alle um 11 bzw halb 12...


----------



## Saci (26. März 2007)

jo - ich komm so ziemlich genau um 10 mit de bahn an...


----------



## foxpatrick85 (26. März 2007)

Alles klar 10.30 Zhr am Bahnhof,ich bring noch paar Leutz mit dann sind ma etwas mehr als 8te


----------



## Saci (29. März 2007)

gute sache


----------



## lowrider89 (29. März 2007)

Servus leutz,
komme aus der nähe von KA kann zwar net viel aber könnte kommen un vlt. noch 2 kollegen mitbringen wenn se zeit haben.
Meld mich die nochmal


----------



## foxpatrick85 (30. März 2007)

so ist's recht um so mehr LEUTZ um so lustiger wirds


----------



## lowrider89 (30. März 2007)

also hab ma nachgefragt kommen auch mit also bis ostermontag dann


----------



## shield (2. April 2007)

also was geht leute? nur noch 7 tage und nur so wenig am start?! echt lame alter...


----------



## Spankonaut85 (2. April 2007)

Sehr Geil!!! Bin grad am Dirtjumps organisieren für Das Fest 2007!Hätten evtl n paar von euch Dudes intresse dort n bisslmzu hüppn??? Wär echt cool, denn ohne genügend Fahrer wird wohl n bissl überflüssig! Geplant sind 2-3 Große Doubles(Evtl. auch Tables)Aber ich werds bei der Streetsession nochmal offiziell ansagen! Bis Ostermontag! Tschüssikowski


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (2. April 2007)

dirts??? - sry, aber damit kann ma mich jagen... *gg*

also denn bis ostermontach..


----------



## lowrider89 (3. April 2007)

hab mal noch paar andere gefragt die ich in den letzten tagen gesehen,
haben gemeint die wollen auch kommen das währen dann mit meinen zwei kollegen und ich so an die 10 - 9 mann weis aber net  ob die mitkommen ich frag einfach nochmal nach


----------



## kolben (3. April 2007)

och fu, ich muß arbeiten. 

Dann habt ihr aber wenigstens gutes Wetter, Viel Spaß.....


----------



## occas (3. April 2007)

pforzheim kommt auch mit so 5 menschön...


----------



## foxpatrick85 (3. April 2007)

Hmm joa da sind ma da schon ne kleine Horde  
Ps:Weiter so!


----------



## Saci (3. April 2007)

jo-stimmt - klasse- wetter soll au top werdn... aber bei mir is noch garnich 100pro sicher, dass ich zeit hab  - denk aber scho... wird ein spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## primaschaefer (3. April 2007)

du bist dabei saci...
hast deine bitch?
also weiter so fragt einfach noch rum


----------



## Saci (3. April 2007)

hey.. ja, bin scho recht sicher dabei - bekommn halt besuch vonnem biker- aber der fährt nur FR und a würd ich mit dem ua gern ne runde heizn... aber wird sich irgendwie machn lassn

- ne bitch is nonich da.... 

(genug gespamt)


----------



## Floppi (4. April 2007)

occas sagt es. pforzheim ist am start.


----------



## lowrider89 (4. April 2007)

Wieviel sind wir denn ungefähr bis jetzt???


----------



## Saci (5. April 2007)

hmm... also *überleg* so ich schätz (hoff) so ca. 15-20 wär realistisch...also denk ich zumindest ma


----------



## shield (5. April 2007)

sehr jut jungZ. ich bin ofieziell dabei und verstärke den remchinger teil ^^


----------



## primaschaefer (5. April 2007)

sehr geil stefan freut mich...


----------



## Saci (5. April 2007)

jo - hammer.... eher fahrn oder fotos machn? - aber egal - beides geil


----------



## =>crainer<= (6. April 2007)

Also ich wär warscheinlich au dabei mit bike un Cam mal schaun ob en paar scheene Shots rauskommen ;-)


----------



## occas (6. April 2007)

ich freu mich schon. gibt es denn schon einen fahrplan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (7. April 2007)

hmm... joar.. son richtigen "fahrplan" hammer nich - aber denk genug leute die sich auskennen und noch den ein oder anderen tip zusätzlich zu den standartlocations habn... 


occas - biste heut abend im substage? - hört sich ja gut an - hab aber leider keine zeit  ... dann bis MO


----------



## shield (7. April 2007)

altaaaaa bin übelst angespannt was am montag geht....fett einladen noch jungs!


----------



## Saci (7. April 2007)

jo fett noch bier einladen  - ich erinner mich da an en paar leut aus bamberg  vor 2 jahren


----------



## occas (7. April 2007)

nee hab es verplant. dacht die lutscher spielen am montag dort...


----------



## Saci (7. April 2007)

*gg* - bitter 

edit2: war doch nich - hatt sich spontan doch nich so ergeben - leider 

alla, dann bis montag *gg*


----------



## wheeliefahrer (7. April 2007)

heyho Leute,

wie lange soll das Event in etwa gehen? Ich muss leider nachmittags zu der Oster-"Party" mit den Verwandten :/

Wäre gern dabei, hört sich echt cool an


----------



## Saci (8. April 2007)

@ wheeliefahrer: lässt sich schlecht vorraussagen wie langs geht - kommt au die motivation der leute an - aber kein ding wenn du früher weg musst - is doch ok - hauptsache du kmmst!

cheers


----------



## occas (8. April 2007)

bis der alk alle isch


----------



## wheeliefahrer (8. April 2007)

ok, super =)

ich hoffe ich find dann irgendwie wieder heim, bei meiner Ortskenntnis in KA ^^ aber hey was solls? xD

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (8. April 2007)

ihr pisser, bis morgen   

wollt ich nur noch mal sagen. 
und euch allen dicke eier!


----------



## Saci (8. April 2007)

jaja.... passt scho maddin 

euch allen au noch dicke eier - bis morgn


----------



## Twone (8. April 2007)

Ich meld mich auch mal vorsichtig an! Bin zwar nach über einem Jahr Pause wieder gut raus aber ich werd einfach mal ein bisschen mit biken!


----------



## Saci (8. April 2007)

^^haja... doch egal... hauptsache spaß dran 

- also- bis morgn an alle


----------



## kesa (8. April 2007)

jo, dann bin ich au mal dabei.
kann man als anfänger bestimmt au bissle was bei lernen ;-)

und meine videocam is dann auch am start


sodele bis morge dann


----------



## HuNt3R (9. April 2007)

Hi,

also ich war heute dabei (zum ersten mal) und ich fands sehr geil so aktionen sind einfach nur geil man trifft viele leute die eins verbindet das ist sehr schön!

 

Da fühlt man sich nicht immer so alleine...weil man mal sieht das doch einige leute in der umgebung biken was ich persönlich mir nicht vorstellen konnte.

Also um es kurz zu machen ^^ Hammer tag viel spaß sogar was neu gelernt und natürlich noch ein danke an die orgas die mit der idee hierher gefunden haben und das toll durchgezogen haben 

Im Sommer wieder? vllt wo anders?


MfreundlichenG HuNt3R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (9. April 2007)

jau. bin grad heim... war sau lustig, auch wenn die spots mal variieren könnten bzw paar neue dazukommen... ist halt doch irgendwie jedes jahr das gleiche  

dennoch, lustige session... gechillte leute, kein anzoffen... so muss das sein. 

pix hab ich auch gemacht, allerdings nur n paar und das als die session schon mehr oder weniger "vorbei" war... lad die gleich ma hoch.

SHIELD, PICS ??!?!   

cheers
crossie


----------



## crossie (9. April 2007)

cheers
crossie


----------



## Saci (9. April 2007)

alles affen   - nene war scho recht witzig -


----------



## lowrider89 (10. April 2007)

Servus alle zusammen,
erstmal großes lob an die orgies war richtig geil heut nette biker gute atmosphäre und ein paar gute tricks heut gesehen hammer 
bin bei der nächsten aktion wieder dabei bis in die Tage 
MFG lowrider89


----------



## shield (10. April 2007)

jaja nur ruhig blut mit den bildern...bin dabei aus ca 300 Bilder die creme de la creme rauszulesen und n anbieter zu finden wo ich es als gallerie hochladen kann....

sind die originalbilder ind der original größe erwünscht (8MegaPixel) oder soll ichs kleiner machen?


@ ostersession: fands auch lustich nur dass meine bremse kapOtt ging war nich der brüller - genauso dass ichnun mit 2 schmerzenden ellenbogen im büro sitz^^

ach ja, wir warn danach noch runde auf den "privaten" dirts eines mitfahrers gestern. also nich wundern wenn noch davon bilder auftauchen...


----------



## shield (10. April 2007)

ein kleiner vorgeschmack!


----------



## Floppi (10. April 2007)

hey leutz, 
fand es echt klasse das so viele leutz aufgekreuzt sind und dass das wetter einfach genial war. also es hat rießen spaß gemacht. 

.....


----------



## occas (10. April 2007)

joar, war doch echt alles top, hat mir richtig spass gemacht!


----------



## wheeliefahrer (10. April 2007)

war echt super, sowas kann man gern nicht nur an Ostern, sondern öfters machen ;-)
auch wenn Street nicht ganz so mein Metier ist, wars ne Riesen-Gaudi mit 40 Leuten durch die Stadt zu kurven und den andern auch einfach mal nur zuzuschauen

bin auf die Pics gespannt!

mfg

PS: das nächste Mal an nem Tag, an dem n Laden auf hat, der Schläuche verkauft xD gingen doch einige drauf ^^ (ich habs zählen aufgegeben in der Mittagspause)


----------



## HuNt3R (10. April 2007)

Also bilder kannst bei http://www.directupload.net hochladen wenn du angemeldet bist (kostenlos) kannst bilder hochladen (5stück gleichzeitig)und auch als öffentliche gallerie ausstellen...

sehen dann so aus -> Mein schlüsselanhänger ^^

Ich denke 1024x7xx sollten reichen dann geht das hochladen schneller und wenn der eine oder andere die bilder in groß will bist du bestimmt bereit die per icq zu schicken 

ODER???


MfreundlichenG HuNt3R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (10. April 2007)

na klar...also ich dnek morgen wirds fertig. bin noch am sequenzen zusammenschneiden von flo und anderen leudz...also seid gespannt auf morgen...

ich werd wohl auch noch alle bilder als ne zip oder rar irgendwo hochladen.


gruß steff


----------



## Streetmöre (10. April 2007)

War schon GEIL besonderst an der Günterglotz anlage wars am besten un des mit der Polizei war au witzig!
Wie wers wen wir uns mal im Sommer oder so mal treffen würden were au Geil also haut rein Leutz


----------



## wheeliefahrer (10. April 2007)

Ach Quatsch, der Oma-Gap war einfach unübertroffen xD


----------



## shield (11. April 2007)

BADA BÄM







also wer sein bild in 8.000.000 Pixel haben möchte, oder etwas ausgearbeitet der schreibt mich einfach an und sagt mir den bild namen: zB IMG_XXXX. wenn einer von euch seine sequenz in größer toller und was auch immer möchte - sagt es mir ich und schnippel n bisschen dran rum.

n rar komt auch noch, wie versprochen. also viel spaß damit!


----------



## Saci (11. April 2007)

Vielen dank steff - echt geil ..... immer wieder gern


----------



## Floppi (11. April 2007)

geile bilder. lob. nächstes jahr stehen wir dann alles was dieses jahr net geklappt hat. versprochen 

dome


----------



## shield (11. April 2007)

dann aber üben üben üben - ich will den tailwhip im kasten haben!


----------



## HuNt3R (11. April 2007)

och schade mein footplant ist nicht dabei


----------



## shield (11. April 2007)

ja der war leider zu unscharf.....ich hab ihn aber noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IEAtDirt (11. April 2007)

ey ihr krassen mtb rider ... eure styles am montag waren echt der hammer ... ich war ueberrascht ^^ positive oder negativ ist hier halt die frage ... 


auf jeden bin ich in nem schwarzen fruit of the loom pulli groesse L angekommen ...

nach unserem stop an der guenther glotz anlagen und dem dazgehoerigen skatepark war mein pulli auf groese M eingegangen ... 

Also falls jemndems pulli nach diesem stop auf greosse L gewachsen ist waere doch ein tausch angebracht !!

So weit zu meiner anfrage : 

Diverse Dinge die manche leute loswerden wollen : Egal ob euer bike jetzt 1200  oder dann doch 1800 gekostet haben fand ich die bikes die ich gesehen hab echt immens famos ... echt krasser respekt fuer eure bikes

ich steh auf glatzen 


wir haben das geschrieben unter seinem acc.


----------



## katzekowski (31. Juli 2007)

Am 25. 08.  ist es wieder soweit die Stadt wird unter den Stollen der Reifen erbeben. 


Am Samstag den 25. 08. startet die große dirtflames Streetsession. 
Wir nehmen euch mit auf einen Trip ins Reich der Dirtflames, wir zeigen euch unsere geheimsten Spielplätze unsere handmade Citytrails der aussergewöhnlichen Art.  


WO:
Treffpunkt  10:30 Uhr  auf der Domplatte am Brunnen beim Römisch Germanisch Museum. 
So um 11 Uhr gehts dann los. City shredden in neuen Dimensionen ist angesagt. 


Wohin:
Domplatte, Altstadt, Rodenkirchen-Dropcenter, Rheinpark, Unikliniken, Mediapark, 
StötzerGap, Einkaufswagenfriedhof,  uvm.. 



Die Teilnahme ist freiwillig und auf eigene Verantwortung und Gefahr. 
Müll und ärger vermeiden.  Tut nichts das ihr später bereuen werdet. 


Filmen, Filmen, Filmen  alle Mann !! 


Aus organisatorischen Gründen findet dieses Jahr leider keine Dirtnight statt.


----------



## primaschaefer (4. August 2007)

was sucht das bei der osterstreetsession?!


----------

